# 624e oil capacity



## waynorth (Mar 21, 2020)

hello there , I'm from way up north in ontario canada . I've had great luck with my 624e since purchasing it back in 2007 . I'm not a handy man but I've done the oil changes myself and have it picked up every second fall to get a good tuneup at a local dealer .I lost the darn manual a few years ago so I'm looking for the approx amount of oil allowed when performing an oil change in this model .I've been changing the oil each fall but I'd like to get more efficient at doing the job and knowing its capacity would help  

thanks .


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Drain the oil and measure the amount. That will get you in the ballpark. Then finish by checking the dipstick as you add. Once it’s topped off, you’ll know the capacity - write it down.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

welcome to the SBF waynorth

your engine is made by LCT for ariens,the engine manual can be found here https://lctusa.com/service/ input the model number off the engine


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I think you'll have a Tecumseh engine, Ariens hadn't hooked up with LCT in 2007. Both the L-head and OHV Tecumseh's show 21 ounces, but best practice is to pour and wait, check.
Display page 6, actual manual page 4 for oil specs.

https://manualsbrain.com/en/manuals/1156180/?page=6


----------



## waynorth (Mar 21, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> I think you'll have a Tecumseh engine, Ariens hadn't hooked up with LCT in 2007. Both the L-head and OHV Tecumseh's show 21 ounces, but best practice is to pour and wait, check.
> Display page 6, actual manual page 4 for oil specs.
> 
> https://manualsbrain.com/en/manuals/1156180/?page=6


you nailed it . 

thanks :smile_big:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

another site https://www.ariens.com/en-us/manuals


----------



## hertfordshire (Mar 22, 2020)

waynorth said:


> you nailed it .
> 
> thanks :smile_big:


Great to know that you found the solution to this, I hope it did work.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post....Welcome to the SBF from Gettysburg address


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can those welcome mats be used for toilet paper? Seems like a waste of time & material to be throwing them away. Lol


----------

